# solo piano



## henrikhank (Dec 8, 2016)

Howdy folks! 
I am very interested in playing country music as piano solo. 
So my question is: how does one do this and where does one start? 
I think the best way to start is by learning to play the bass and melody. This would be 2-part harmony. One could probably add notes and make it 4-part harmony. Does anyone have ideas on where to start? Is it even a country thing to play 4-part harmony as solo piano (but who cares as long as it sonds good)?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Check out this video


----------

